# [SOLVED] DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

DirectX problem.DirectDraw, Direct3D and AGP Texture acceleration are not available

I just installed windows 7 Home premium. It's not activated yet but i don't think that would be a problem.


Here are the screen shots


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*

bumb...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*

Hi -

You are running Vista SP1 and need to install ALL outstanding Windows Updates including Vista SP2.

Prep work for SP2 --> http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Windows Updates --> www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*

For some reason i can't update i get this...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*

Hi, not sure where JC is coming from you appear to have 7. You might like to increase your Ram bring it up to 2gb. You will need to run the Motherboard chipset drivers, have a look in device manager (start search type devmgmt.msc ) for problems (show up as Yellow?), these are the devices you need drivers for.

Get the system up and running first we may need to reset windows updates (simple batch file will do that) let us know how you get on.


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*



jenae said:


> Hi, not sure where JC is coming from you appear to have 7. You might like to increase your Ram bring it up to 2gb. You will need to run the Motherboard chipset drivers, have a look in device manager (start search type devmgmt.msc ) for problems (show up as Yellow?), these are the devices you need drivers for.
> 
> Get the system up and running first we may need to reset windows updates (simple batch file will do that) let us know how you get on.


Nope no yellow in the drivers. I'm going to see if i update ram up will work.


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*

Edit: Just adding to this i did not update ram update finally worked and directx worked


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problem. No features available? (Screen shots)*



jenae said:


> Hi, not sure where JC is coming from you appear to have 7..


Thanks, jenae -- you are right. Build = 6.1.7600 = Windows 7. I believe I may have replied to the wrong post...




Romulo said:


> Edit: Just adding to this i did not update ram
> update finally worked and directx worked


Glad you got it sorted out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

